# Buy last of Bianchi steel????



## Oldteen

Noticed that Bianchi is no longer making steel roadies (at least none in the 08 catalog). I currently ride a Cannondale AL frame (CAAD5) and was considering getting one of the last of the Italian steel frame Bianchi's (06 or 07 close-out) as a more comfortable bike for group rides (16-19mph on Midwest roads). FWIW- I'm 6'/165# middle-aged rec roadie doing 4k miles/yr inc. some centuries. I don't race, but enjoy spirited group rides (to 22-25mph). I know the steel will cost me around 2# extra weight vs current set-up and I'll loose some stiffness vs my CAAD5, but is the storied "Italian steel ride" worth the weight & $$$ of a second bike? Currently run Ultegra, but might consider going Campy on an Italian steel (soon to be) classic. Any thoughts from the Bianchi crowd are welcome.


----------



## Davoosie

With more people drinking to Carbon, Aluminum & Ti Cool-Aide I'd say get it, ride it and if you don't like it sell it or keep it. If you pass you might regret it. I picked up a mid-90's steel lugged bianchi last month as a bad weather/beater bike for $200 and it gets more ride time now than all my other bikes combined.


----------



## Oldteen

You may have the right idea in keeping an eye open for a true classic used steel. I noticed at a local LBS that some Bianchi steel is now made in China.


----------



## MartinR100

Glad I picked up my '07 Virata before it disappeared forever. Very nice ride.


----------



## Davoosie

When was the last time Bianchi made a steel bike in Italy? It's my understanding that all of their steel was recently made in taiwan.


----------



## Oldteen

I was under the mistaken impression that Bianchi still made at least some steel in Italy. My bad. The Giro I saw at my LBS was labeled Made in China.


----------



## Davoosie

Yeah, I have a '95-'96 steel framed Bianchi Trofeo and it has the made is Italy stickers on it, did noticed as you did, the past few years all the steel Bianchi's are made in Taiwan. Kind of sad when you have to outsource production on a STEEL bike. I can see carbon, and maybe Alu. But hell, not steel!


----------



## Davoosie

Double post, arrrgh


----------



## givemefive

Davoosie said:


> Yeah, I have a '95-'96 steel framed Bianchi Trofeo and it has the made is Italy stickers on it, did noticed as you did, the past few years all the steel Bianchi's are made in Taiwan. Kind of sad when you have to outsource production on a STEEL bike. I can see carbon, and maybe Alu. But hell, not steel!


I heard Bianchi has 2 steel bike builders in their Taiwan factory. Last year one of them was sick for most of the production time. That leaves 1 guy. You'd figure if they had 1 guy building all of their steel bikes he'd be pretty good at it, no?

Just rumor that I heard, maybe they have 10 guys welding that stuff together, who knows?


----------



## ilb2305

Damn, get out there and buy it while it lasts. I love my Strada. Awesome road feel, sturdy and practical enough for commuting, fast enough for serious recreational riding, wide ranging gears for my mountain neighborhood, and a well chosen, economical component set. If more people knew how good it was to ride fine steel, they would not be discontinuing the line. When all today's aluminum frames have been melted for scrap, these classic bikes will ride on.


----------



## bupton

There are still a few Italian made steel frames available out there; all you have to do is make sure that you are getting a Reporto Corsa frame. A local shop down here just checked for me and found out that Bianchi still has a few NOS '05 Pinellas available.


----------



## Doggity

[email protected] an 06 or 07 Eros. My wife loves her 06 Donna Eros. I don't know where else you can get a Campie (Mirage, true, but still Campie) grouped steel bike for around 1K.


----------



## skygodmatt

MartinR100 said:


> Glad I picked up my '07 Virata before it disappeared forever. Very nice ride.


I hear you. I picked up an 05 Bianchi Virata frame/fork on Ebay brand new in the box. Paid $430 bucks for it. Last night I built it up with a Campy Record crank, Sram Rival shifters and rear derailleur, and a Dura Ace front derailleur. The bike is tuned perfect and rides very smooth. I think I've got about $1000 total into it for an all new bike.


----------



## Gene Kahn

NEED A BIANCHI SADDLE.
I am looking for a Bianchi green saddle, so I can have the same seat on both my road and mountain bikes. Contact me, will pay to ship. I can send you pix.
Gene Kahn, Brooklyn NY 
<[email protected]>


----------



## MartinR100

Check the Bianchi web site, it has some celeste saddles.


----------



## California L33

Davoosie said:


> Kind of sad when you have to outsource production on a STEEL bike. I can see carbon, and maybe Alu. But hell, not steel!


 It's kind of sad when you have to outsource production of _any_ bike. 

Step one- put tubes together.

Step two- weld, or wrap and glue, depending on material.

Way too hard for Europeans and Americans. That said, I've been on Asian bikes for decades. They're good bikes. I just wish we'd keep some of the know-how in this country. I get the feeling that Europe's circling the drain and we're right behind them.


----------



## undies

The 2008 Volpe, San Jose, and Pista are still steel, although the Volpe is more of a cyclocross/commuter and the San Jose and Pista are single speeds.


----------



## Snufkin

You can still get a steel frame through their Bianchi Individual program. It would probably cost alot though.


----------

